# Olloclip Macro 10x



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone use a olloclip on their iPhone6? 

There's a macro 15x zoom feature.

I'm curious how this works for shooting tanks...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Bump

Has anyone tried one of these?


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I've used an Ollociip on my iPhone 4S. It's great for close up of objects close to the glass, like eggs or shrimp. Can't speak for the iPhone 6 product, but I bet it's good.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I use the 4 in 1 OlloClip for the iPhone 5s, and I really like it. It has fish eye, wide angle, 10 magnification and 15 magnification lenses.

I use it to take photos in my garden. I've never really tried it on the fish tank, but I think it'd be difficult to get good shots of things underwater, especially anything that moves. It's difficult enough to focus on bugs and flowers in my garden. 

But it really is a fun lens, and a great challenge. Here are some shots I've taken (hopefully they load well and aren't too pixilated):

EDIT: Photos are much clearer in real life (on other platforms, i.e. Instragram, Facebook, Twitter) than they appear here. I've even printed some off on paper stock.


----------



## caffeinetherapy (Sep 20, 2014)

I've used the macro lenses to successfully take photos and video of tiny baby mystery snails in my tanks. I'll try to upload a video tonight.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

So I'm getting the impression it's very difficult to photograph moving things with a macro lens olloclip. How close to the object do you need to be to get a good shot and how does this compare to a dslr camera? Generally speaking...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

tylergvolk said:


> how does this compare to a dslr camera? Generally speaking...


Generally speaking, there are several advantages you get with DSLR cameras.

They have a much larger sensor, which allows to capture more light, meaning shorter shutter speeds at lower light levels, better chance to capture fast moving objects. Larger sensors also feature lower "noise", although at the picture size posted on a website this doesn't matter as much.

Similar things apply to "glass" (lenses). DSLR lenses can be "fast", that is, capture a lot of light.

DSLR's also have a very small shutter lag, which is essential when trying to get close-ups of things moving faster than snails.

Finally, DSLR's allow you to move your flash off camera, which opens up amazing opportunities for good fish/plant/tank photos.

On the downside, DSLR's are big, heavy, and expensive. And the larger sensor - generally speaking - leads to less depth of field (area that is in focus), resulting in other challenges when shooting macros.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

tylergvolk said:


> So I'm getting the impression it's very difficult to photograph moving things with a macro lens olloclip. How close to the object do you need to be to get a good shot and how does this compare to a dslr camera? Generally speaking...


If you're serious about getting great pictures of moving fish, don't bother with the OlloClip. Those bugs in my photos are much smaller than any of the fish I own, and I am about 3-4 inches from those bugs when I photograph them. I don't know how you could do that with something underwater.

The OlloClip only keeps a small portion of your frame in focus. The rest is typically blurred out unless you capture the whole object in one plane. For example, photographing the profile of a fish versus photographing the fish head-on. I actually like the affect of having only a small portion of your frame in focus.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Im convinced to go the dslr route. 

I'm going to be looking for a dslr on a budget. What are the specs I should be looking for different types of tank shots? Also, I'm a realtor so I wide angle lens would be great as well. Anything I should watch out for when buying a used dslr?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just keep in mind that good glass can be expensive. The body is just one of the expenses. Flash, filters, etc...

You can get a basic DSLR for about 250+shipping/tax: http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/c...m-is-ii-lens-kit-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149

For wide angle, you can get a 10-18 for around $300, which is a good lens at an awesome price. I paid almost $900 for my 10-22. :confused1: Lost a lot of money on that one.

Anyway, good time to get into DSLR right now. Prices are going down, more folks go the mirrorless route, and competition between Canon, Nikon, and Pentax makes for lot of features and quality for less and less money.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

What is the mirror less route?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Mirrorless cameras are a relatively new breed, most of them with interchangeable lenses (just like DSLRs). They don't have a reflex mirror, and therefore no optical viewfinder (just like small P&S cameras, and your smartphone). This makes them generally more compact than DSLRs. Autofocus (contrast, not phase detect) is a tad slower than DSLR.

The two main systems by sensor size are micro 4/3 (MFT), with cameras/lenses by Olympus and Panansonic, and APS-C from Sony, Samsung, and a few others.

Here is some good info to get the basics: DSLR vs Mirrorless


----------

